# Post election temper tantrums



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

So What's It Like to Get Fired Because President Obama Was Re-Elected? - Politics - The Atlantic Wire

I worked at a coal mine that decided today to layoff over 40 employees  and the only reason that was given was that "America has betrayed coal  miners" by re-electing President Obama. Despite the fact that nothing  has changed in the two days since the election they decide to lay off  employees. I've seen how corrupt the company can be over the years and  am fairly certain the layoffs are just a way to make the President look  bad.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI_GKSeibQw



LiveLeak.com - Fat lady has epic meltdown over Obama win

this one is hilarious. it's Shelly L. Dankert


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

i suspect Shelly is an IM member's wife


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

Gun Maker Stocks Up On Likely Post-Election Sales SWHC RGR - Investors.com

Shares of Smith & Wesson (SWHC) and Sturm Ruger (RGR), the top two U.S. gun makers, surged early Wednesday in enormous volume.
​


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 9, 2012)

Ammo prices are sure to go through the roof.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

some people aren't handling Romney getting the rough end of the pineapple very well.


----------



## Swiper (Nov 9, 2012)

*HOW MANY BUSINESSES HAVE ANNOUNCED CLOSINGS OR LAYOFFS SINCE OBAMA WON A SECOND TERM?*


Do elections have consequences? If you have been paying attention to the financial markets, you might think so. Wall Street has had two horrible days since President Obama won a second term.
However, stock prices are not the only thing taking a hit. It appears that the job market is also suffering. In the last 48 hours, the following major corporations have announced layoffs in America (links take you to news stories about the layoffs ? with details from the companies):
? Energizer -The St. Louis-based company said Thursday that it expects to shed about *1,500 employees*. When finished, the restructuring should lead to $200 million in pretax yearly savings, Energizer said. It aims to have most of its restructuring steps finished by the end of September 2014.​
? Exide Technologies -Exide Technologies announced Thursday that it will be idling its lead-recycling operations in Laureldale and laying off 150 workers, effective no later than March 31.​
? Westinghouse -Westinghouse Anniston, the contractor responsible for shutting down Anniston?s chemical weapons incinerator, has reduced its workforce by another 50 employees.​
? Research in Motion Limited -Research in Motion Ltd., the maker of BlackBerry smartphones, laid off about 200 people at its U.S. headquarters in Irving on Wednesday, according to a source close to the company who did not want to be named.

 Lightyear Network Solutions -More than one dozen employees at a Pikeville company lost their jobs this week. Officials with Lightyear Network Solutions said they are consolidating offices in Louisville and Pikeville to save money.​
? Providence Journal -The Providence Journal Co. laid off 23 full-time workers Wednesday as part of a cost-cutting effort, including 16 members of the Providence Newspaper Guild and 7 non-union employees.​
? Hawker Beechcraft -The company says 240 employees will lose their jobs with the closing of Hawker Beechcraft Services facilities in Little Rock, Ark.; Mesa, Ariz.; and San Antonio, Texas.​
? Boeing (30% of their management staff) -Boeing Co. said Wednesday it plans to employ 30% fewer executives at its Boeing Defense, Space & Security unit by the end of 2012 compared to 2010 levels.​
? CVPH Medical Center -CVPH Medical Center has handed pink slips to 17 employees. The layoffs ? nine in management and eight hourly staffers ? are part of an effort to ?help bolster the hospital?s financial position in 2013 and beyond,? a press release said.​
? US Cellular -The move will result in 980 job cuts at U.S. Cellular, with 640 in the Chicago area, according to a spokeswoman. The cuts are slightly under 12 percent of the approximately 8,400 total employees U.S. Cellular had at the end of the third quarter.​
? Momentive Performance Materials -About 150 workers at Sistersville?s Momentive Performance Materials plant will be temporarily laid off later this month, officials said this week.​
? Rocketdyne -About 100 employees at Pratt & Whitney Rocketdyne, most of whom work in the San Fernando Valley, were laid off Wednesday in response to dwindling government spending on space exploration, the company said. The layoffs were effective immediately, and 75 percent of them came at the facilities on Canoga and De Soto avenues, which employ about 1,100 people. The company has six sites across the Valley.​
? Brake Parts -The leader of an automotive parts plant in Lincoln County has told state officials that there are plans to lay off 75 workers starting in late December?The layoffs are expected to start Dec. 28 and continue in the first quarter of 2013​
? Vestas Wind Systems -Vestas Wind Systems A/S (VWS) is seeking to sell a stake of as much as 20 percent and said it?s reducing headcount by 3,000 to raise the staff cuts by the biggest wind turbine maker to almost a third over two years.​
? Husqvarna -Husqvarna AB (HUSQB), the world?s biggest maker of powered garden tools, plans to cut about 600 jobs in a move that will save 220 million kronor ($33 million) a year by 2014.​
? Center for Hospice New York -The Center for Hospice and Palliative Care plans to temporarily lay off as many as 40 employees next year as it embarks on a major renovation of the inpatient unit at its Cheektowaga campus.​
? Bristol-Meyers -Bristol-Myers Squibb is following up its lackluster third-quarter results with almost 480 layoffs. As _Pharmalot _reports, the company notified the New Jersey government that it would scale back in Plainsboro, which means the cuts will hit its sales operations.​
? OCE North America -Trumbull printer- and scanning-equipment provider Oce North America, Inc. will lay off 135 workers in three Connecticut communities, including East Hartford, according to its notice with the state Labor Department.​
? Darden Restaurants -The company, which was among those who had received an Obamacare waiver in the past, is looking to limit workers to 28 hours per week. A full time employee that is required to have health insurance (lest the employer pay a fine) works 30 hours per week, as defined by the Obamacare law.​
? West Ridge Mine -In its statement, UtahAmerican Energy blames the Obama administration for instituting policies that will close down ?204 American coal-fired power plants by 2014″ and for drastically reducing the market for coal.​
? United Blood Services Gulf -United Blood Services Gulf South region, the non-profit blood service provider for much of south Louisiana and Mississippi, will lay off approximately 10 percent of its workforce. It was a hard decision to make according to Susan Begnaud, Regional Center Director for the Gulf South region.​A layoff is tough enough for employees to deal with, imagine hearing the crushing news that your office is shutting down just before Thanksgiving and Christmas?  Here are _some_ of the business closings that were announced in just the past two days:



[*=left]Caterpillar Inc. will close its plant in Owatonna Minn.
[*=left]Mount Pleasant?s Albrecht Sentry Foods
[*=left]The Target store at Manassas Mall Va.
[*=left]Millennium Academy in Wake Forest NC
[*=left]Target Closing Kissimmee FL Location
[*=left]The Andover Gift Shop in Andover MA
[*=left]Grand Union Family Markets Closing Storrs Location CT
[*=left]Movie Scene Milford Location NH
[*=left]Update: TE Connectivity Closing Greensboro Plant ? 620 Layoffs Expected
[*=left]Gomer?s Fried Chicken in South Kansas City
[*=left]Kmart in Homer Glen
[*=left]Fresh Market on Pine Street in Burlington
[*=left]AGC Glass North America to permanently close its Blue Ridge Plant in Kingsport Tenn.
[*=left]The Target store at Platte and Academy in Colorado Springs
[*=left]The Roses store on Reynold Road in Winston-Salem NC
[*=left]Meanders Kitchen losing its West Seattle location at 6032 California Ave
[*=left]Bost Harley-Davidson at 46th Avenue North and Delaware Ave. in West Nashville TN
[*=left]Townsend Booksellers in Oakland
[*=left]The Kmart store in Parkway Plaza off University Drive in Durham NC ? 79 Jobs Lost
To see even more companies that announced layoffs since the election, visit the Daily Job Cuts page. Daily Job Cuts - Layoff News , Job Layoffs 2012 / 2011 , Bankruptcy, Store closings, Business Economy News

How Many Companies Announced Closings or Layoffs Since Obama Won A Second Term? | TheBlaze.com
​


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 9, 2012)

now _THAT_ is progress


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> So What's It Like to Get Fired Because President Obama Was Re-Elected? - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> I worked at a coal mine that decided today to layoff over 40 employees  and the only reason that was given was that "America has betrayed coal  miners" by re-electing President Obama. *Despite the fact that nothing  has changed in the two days since the election they decide to lay off  employees. I've seen how corrupt the company can be over the years and  am fairly certain the layoffs are just a way to make the President look  bad.*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

Video - Rocker Ted Nugent Stands By Obama Threat - Cincinnati Pop Culture | Examiner.com

@TedNugent
I cry tears of blood for The Last Best Place & the warriors who died for this tragedy
 @TedNugent
So 4 SCOTUS idiots dont believe in self defense. Pure evil
 @TedNugent
Goodluk America u just voted for economic & spiritual suicide. Soulless fools
 @TedNugent
What subhuman varmint believes others must pay for their obesity booze cellphones birthcontrol abortions & lives
 @TedNugent
So Obama still demands the hardest workers provide for the nonwotkers. Shared opportunitiesmy ass
 @TedNugent
Vote for Obama & vote for US Constitution hating SCOTUS crazies
 Ted Nugent was not the only celebrity meltdowns that capture  attention following the election,he stands in a group that includes  Donald Trump who felt the need to call for a "revolution." Victoria  Jackson, formerly of "SNL" tweeted that "America died," and Stephen  Baldwin added to his tweets posting, "God's wrath is now upon the U.S.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Post election liberal celebration.


----------



## troubador (Nov 9, 2012)

Please, post a disclaimer next time you post anything about Bill Maher please. I almost watched that damn it!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

DOMS said:


> DOMS still crying the loudest



and his wife is a close second


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and his wife is a close second



Did you and you daughter get facials at the same time, or did you take turns?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> So What's It Like to Get Fired Because President Obama Was Re-Elected? - Politics - The Atlantic Wire
> 
> I worked at a coal mine that decided today to layoff over 40 employees  and the only reason that was given was that "America has betrayed coal  miners" by re-electing President Obama. Despite the fact that nothing  has changed in the two days since the election they decide to lay off  employees. I've seen how corrupt the company can be over the years and  am fairly certain the layoffs are just a way to make the President look  bad.




of course nothing happened over the next two days, try the next year or so when obamacare comes into play, and the bush tax cuts are allowed to expire, and tax hikes on the rich are imposed.

whoever wrote that is severely mentally deficient.


----------



## babyhulk (Nov 9, 2012)

This, and the reinstatement of the brady bill, along with the clinton assault rifle ban. what a joke. its funny how Ive grown up in a house full of loaded guns, where I can easily reach them if needed, but I NEVER EVER thought about playing with them. And I never shot myself or my buddies either. Because I was taught correctly. Ill save the rest of my rant for another topic. Had to get that out.


----------



## babyhulk (Nov 9, 2012)

Its one thing in 2008 when Obama stated over and over that he would end bi-partisanship. He was whatever we wanted him to be. But he was just like every other candidate for either party.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

I think DOMS is a perfect example of why gun control even gets pushed. I grew up in an age too when guns were kept on an unlocked display rack and they were what they were. they were a tool for hunting, target shooting, and if need be protection. They were not something unstable people used to have a temper tantrum with. back then it mattered to simply be a decent human being and handle yourself like a man and not act like a little bitch having a fit.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

and DOMS,for the record... good girls don't think performing oral sex on a man is a bad thing and we don't need facials because we aren't opposed to swallowing. maybe you should settle your sexual anger issues with your wife and keep them out of open chat.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and DOMS,for the record... good girls don't think performing oral sex on a man



I know, your daughter told me.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm sure you're earning yourself a lot of respect behaving so out of control.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm sure you're earning yourself a lot of respect behaving so out of control.



I'm proud that you've reigned in your craziness enough to pretend to take the moral and intellectual high ground. Of course, the next time you snap, it's gonna be a doozie.

I read once that bitterness can lead to cancer. It know seems plausible.


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2012)

Of course companies are going to lay off now, because of where the economy is bound to go FURTHER, the shitter.



Im just curious if you will still have that typical liberal mindset LW after this 4 years is up(if we make it).  Ehh... who am I kidding liberals will still blame bush for the shithole we will be left with.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

who's pretending? i have more class than you. not that that's a gargantuan feat. you seem more bitter than i could ever be. let's not forget, i'm not the one that started saying you were blowing people because i simply didn't like your opinion. you seem to be projecting some personal problems here.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I'm proud that you've reigned in your craziness enough to pretend to take the moral and intellectual high ground. Of course, the next time you snap, it's gonna be a doozie.
> 
> I read once that bitterness can lead to cancer. It know seems plausible.



who's pretending? i have more class than you. not that that's a  gargantuan feat. you seem more bitter than i could ever be. let's not  forget, i'm not the one that started saying you were blowing people  because i simply didn't like your opinion. you seem to be projecting  some personal problems here.


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2012)

Swiper said:


> *HOW MANY BUSINESSES HAVE ANNOUNCED CLOSINGS OR LAYOFFS SINCE OBAMA WON A SECOND TERM?*
> 
> 
> Do elections have consequences? If you have been paying attention to the financial markets, you might think so. Wall Street has had two horrible days since President Obama won a second term.
> ...



you would have to be retarded to believe those company's are closing because Obama got re-elected and not from the simple fact that their profits have fallen due to the reduction of consumption in the US, an effect from the 2008 recession.

more company's will be closing and laying off workers when the global recession from the EU (now in full recession) hits the US.  it will be 2008 all over again except with worst circumstances.

you guys should read the financials and not political websites if you ever want to learn or benefit from the flavor of capitalism practiced in the US.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

Intense said:


> Of course companies are going to lay off now, because of where the economy is bound to go FURTHER, the shitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Im just curious if you will still have that typical liberal mindset LW after this 4 years is up(if we make it).  Ehh... who am I kidding liberals will still blame bush for the shithole we will be left with.



this was supposed to be a thread about people having post election meltdowns not a thread to *have* them in. geeze. wound is too fresh i guess.


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> who's pretending? i have more class than you. not that that's a  gargantuan feat. you seem more bitter than i could ever be. let's not  forget, i'm not the one that started saying you were blowing people  because i simply didn't like your opinion. you seem to be projecting  some personal problems here.



You lost any amount of class you possibly had, months ago.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

care to read my pms? a lot of people i actually respect here would disagree with you and have applauded my ability to hold my own with a bunch of jackasses.


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> care to read my pms? a lot of people i actually respect here would disagree with you and have applauded my ability to hold my own with a bunch of jackasses.



If you mean dodging the actual arguments and then posting links to other topics to change the subject then yes you've definitely held your own.



damn I love coffee


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh and nice neg comment you left me. Very "Classy" of you


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> who's pretending? i have more class than you. not that that's a  gargantuan feat. you seem more bitter than i could ever be. let's not  forget, i'm not the one that started saying you were blowing people  because i simply didn't like your opinion.



And now you're using big-girl words. Well done. Here's your gold star.

You're the one going on crazy-ass rants that's are often barely comprehensible. They just reek of crazy.



Little Wing said:


> you seem to be _projecting_  some personal problems here.



What you did here is called a Freudian-slip.

Bukkake absolutely fits the servile way you behave in your hero-worship of Obama. You just take it all over the face for a politician that's every bit as bad as GWB.

It semen fits, were it all over your face.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>



Cancer has not treated you well. Parkinson's, too? Damn...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Cancer has not treated you well. Parkinson's, too? Damn...



no, that's you reacting to another adult's opinion. yes, i'm the crazy one because a relative stranger's support of Obama on the internet made me act like a bully. you really need to start stepping back and taking a real look at things here. do you bully your wife when she expresses an opinion you don't like?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no, that's you reacting to another adult's opinion. yes, i'm the crazy one because a relative stranger's support of Obama on the internet made me act like a bully. you really need to start stepping back and taking a real look at things here. do you bully your wife when she expresses an opinion you don't like?



Keep trying... You've haven't managed witty, insightful, biting, or anything of the sort, but if you post enough, you've eventually got to hit it once.

So, how's your husband doing?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

DOMS said:


> problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts.



i'll settle for the fact i'm being honest and haven't said anything that compromises my self respect.


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'll settle for the fact* i'm being honest and haven't said anything that compromises my self respect*.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

[URL=http://www.imagebanana.com/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'll settle for the fact i'm being honest and haven't said anything that compromises my self respect.





Crazy and delusional, you're a double-threat of crazy ho-bag.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

Louisiana residents petition to secede


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2012)

6 reported posts My Darling. You mad? 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## maniclion (Nov 9, 2012)

LAM said:


> you would have to be retarded to believe those company's are closing because Obama got re-elected and not from the simple fact that their profits have fallen due to the reduction of consumption in the US, an effect from the 2008 recession.
> 
> more company's will be closing and laying off workers when the global recession from the EU (now in full recession) hits the US.  it will be 2008 all over again except with worst circumstances.
> 
> you guys should read the financials and not political websites if you ever want to learn or benefit from the flavor of capitalism practiced in the US.



Take RIM for instance, they just can't compete.

Exide, cheap lead from china, malaysia are killing battery recyclers right now. But that plant in particular was slated to close back in May and not because of Obama, no it was a deal with the City of Frisco because of concerns with lead contamination in a growing suburban area, now how is a city growing when Obama has destroyed the country???


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> 6 reported posts My Darling. You mad?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



shouldn't i be? i made this thread in open chat not ag.


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2012)

maniclion said:


> when Obama has destroyed the country???



it's both laughable and sad that people believe such things.

it would be quite the feat considering Reagan's own budget chief David Stockman has written time and time again and book after book that it was the GOP that destroyed the US economy in the 80's.

so the debt took off in the 80's and somehow Obama destroyed the economy 29 years after it had already occurred, interesting..

Household Sector: Liabilities: Household Credit Market Debt Outstanding (CMDEBT) - FRED - St. Louis Fed


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2012)

*Nobel Laureates Endorse Obama*

that number would be 68 for the left and for the right 0.

Nobel Laureates Endorse Obama - NYTimes.com


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2012)

Swiper said:


> *HOW MANY BUSINESSES HAVE ANNOUNCED CLOSINGS OR LAYOFFS SINCE OBAMA WON A SECOND TERM?*
> 
> 
> Do elections have consequences? If you have been paying attention to the financial markets, you might think so. Wall Street has had two horrible days since President Obama won a second term.
> ...



Nice, that's a great group of patriots right there!


----------



## Swiper (Nov 10, 2012)

LAM said:


> that number would be 68 for the left and for the right 0.
> 
> Nobel Laureates Endorse Obama - NYTimes.com



Is there anything Obama can do wrong? 

 you can take the Obama/Biden 2012 stickers off your car now, election is over.....


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 10, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Is there anything Obama can do wrong?
> 
> you can take the Obama/Biden 2012 stickers off your car now, election is over.....



I'm pissed he hasn't ended the wars.
Is going after pot uses is states that legalized it.
I question a lot of the drone attacks.
Hasn't overturned the patriot act.
I could go on


----------



## Swiper (Nov 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm pissed he hasn't ended the wars.
> Is going after pot uses is states that legalized it.
> I question a lot of the drone attacks.
> Hasn't overturned the patriot act.
> I could go on



so you don't like his stance on civil liberties me too. what about the economy  can he do anything wrong on that issue?  


And why do you have Gary Johnson 2012 in your signature?  is that some kind of joke or do you just have no clue what he stands for?


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 10, 2012)

Swiper said:


> so you don't like his stance on civil liberties me too. what about the economy  can he do anything wrong on that issue?
> 
> 
> And why do you have Gary Johnson 2012 in your signature?  is that some kind of joke or do you just have no clue what he stands for?



I voted for Gary Johnson.   I'm only defending Obama against fucktards who think he is worse than Romney.

My point isn't that Obama is good, it's that him and Romney are the same ass clown and Romney might be worse on civil liberties


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Is there anything Obama can do wrong?
> 
> you can take the Obama/Biden 2012 stickers off your car now, election is over.....



has nothing to do with Obama per say but the overall economic/social policies of the left the past 50+ years which are modeled after the best practices observed in the OECD, while the policy of the right is the exact opposite of those best practices.


----------



## Bowden (Nov 10, 2012)

White people are in for a reality check.
In the near future white people are going to be a minority in the U.S. and presidential election results are going to reflect that reality.


----------



## Bowden (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Louisiana residents petition to secede



When the next Katrina comes along and wipes out New Orleans and other areas of Louisiana they can take care of themselves.
No Federal assistance.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> who's pretending? i have more class than you. not that that's a  gargantuan feat. you seem more bitter than i could ever be. let's not  forget, i'm not the one that started saying you were blowing people  because i simply didn't like your opinion. you seem to be projecting  some personal problems here.



Class? really? the first thing you did in this thread was attack DOMS family. It's been said before, and was right then as it is now. You lost any class you had MONTHS ago. it's reached a point now that all of your posts should be in anything goes. regardless of the topic. you bitch day in and day out that people aren't keeping open chat clean, but you are the biggest offender. people don't report you because, well, we're adult enough to handle it.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2012)

Bowden said:


> White people are in for a reality check.
> In the near future white people are going to be a minority in the U.S. and presidential election results are going to reflect that reality.



good. then I can get federal assistance for my skin color, and my children can get scholarships for being a minority, and not just their accomplishments.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Class? really? the first thing you did in this thread was attack DOMS family. It's been said before, and was right then as it is now. You lost any class you had MONTHS ago. it's reached a point now that all of your posts should be in anything goes. regardless of the topic. you bitch day in and day out that people aren't keeping open chat clean, but you are the biggest offender. people don't report you because, well, we're adult enough to handle it.



sit down and consider the difference between launching an attack and hitting back. then wrap your head around the fact that by the time you saw the thread DOMS has some ignorant posts deleted. then stfu.


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2012)

Bowden said:


> When the next Katrina comes along and wipes out New Orleans and other areas of Louisiana they can take care of themselves.
> No Federal assistance.



one of the poorest state wants to succeed?  yea good luck with that.  maybe try building a real economy in your state and paying some federal tax dollars so the blue states don't have to pay to educate YOUR CHILDREN.


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2012)

Bowden said:


> White people are in for a reality check.
> In the near future white people are going to be a minority in the U.S. and presidential election results are going to reflect that reality.



not just the US, anglo's in all the western country's.  the world will certainly be a much different place when the global shift in GDP is over and done with the majority will then be in SE Asia, India and Africa, etc. and instead of having the total of 80% of global GDP the English speaking western country's will have to split up about 35% of global GDP, hence the current money and wealth grab of today.

the world bank speaks of this global shift often in writing and in lectures.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 10, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Is there anything Obama can do wrong?
> 
> you can take the Obama/Biden 2012 stickers off your car now, election is over.....



Him allowing the SEAL team that got Bin Laden to be announced was wrong.


I am looking at a customers truck with a Bush/Cheney 04 sticker right now...


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Him allowing the SEAL team that got Bin Laden to be announced was wrong.
> 
> 
> I am looking at a customers truck with a Bush/Cheney 04 sticker right now...



that whole entire operation stinks.  nobody from US security agency's has ever commented on why Benazir Bhutto would have stated that Bin Laden was already dead years before the events of 9-11.  and then not even 30 days after making that statement in 2007 she is assassinated.

in China the rich are using doubles to serve prison sentences for them, could their have been a double in play for Bin Laden?  why not, they sure disposed of the evidence quickly just like with 9-11.  and there is only one reason to do that, for a cover up.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sit down and consider the difference between launching an attack and hitting back. then wrap your head around the fact that by the time you saw the thread DOMS has some ignorant posts deleted. then stfu.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2012)

and you are a sour grapes virgin.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2012)

LAM said:


> that whole entire operation stinks.  nobody from US security agency's has ever commented on why Benazir Bhutto would have stated that Bin Laden was already dead years before the events of 9-11.  and then not even 30 days after making that statement in 2007 she is assassinated.
> 
> in China the rich are using doubles to serve prison sentences for them, could their have been a double in play for Bin Laden?  why not, they sure disposed of the evidence quickly just like with 9-11.  and there is only one reason to do that, for a cover up.



Now this is something you post that rings of truth to me.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and you are a sour grapes virgin.



c'mon. you can do better than that. that was weak


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Now this just got interesting. LW laying back   with a glass of wine taking care of business is a topic i'd love to hear   here discuss in greater detail. Please LW. tell us



Anger Disorder (Part Four): Frustration, Madness and Misogyny | Psychology Today


----------



## Intense (Nov 10, 2012)

LAM said:


> one of the poorest state wants to succeed?  yea good luck with that. *maybe try building a real economy in your state and paying some federal tax dollars so the blue states don't have to pay to educate YOUR CHILDREN.*




That was fucking hilarious and one of the most retarded things I've read.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Anger Disorder (Part Four): Frustration, Madness and Misogyny | Psychology Today



even a worse attempt at a put down than the last one. Really LW I expect so much better from you. If you are assuming i'm sexually frustrated, well, you would be mistaken.

how is it you resurrected a post from so long ago?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> how is it you resurrected *a post from so long ago?*







yeaaaa. October 4th, 2012. ancient history. maybe you should put the crack pipe down.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2012)

now, how about we see who doesn't have the creepy obsession driving them to continue this nonsense?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2012)

a lot of people are upset about this but hey, the campaign is over so what did they expect?

Mitt Romney showed the size of his largess when after losing the  election he cut off funding to the credit cards for thousands of his  staffers, leaving some stranded and without a revenue source.
 Many campaign workers found themselves in restaurants, or cabs with an anxious vendor waiting to be paid and the staffer's credit cards declined.   Mitt Romney left them holding the bag, and he was no longer willing to  foot the bill.  Some workers found themselves stranded in strange  cities across the nation, hundreds or thousands of miles from home,  without a penny in their pocket and no plan of action to take next.
 This entire scenario is a window into the type of man Mitt Romney is at his core.  When there is nothing to lose, and the cameras are not rolling, he is a ruthless individual.
 Some members of the Romney staff took it in stride.  MSNBC.com reported one staffer who, when asked about the credit cards being cut off,  shrugged and said: "Fiscally conservative."

 As is often the case, the perspective of the situation depends on how one looks at the situation.

the red part made me smile. 

i was wondering if this was normal and apparently it's not




According to _Forbes _magazine, this is not normal for campaigns to do:

_In  case you are wondering, this did not have to happen. The Mitt Romney  for President entity does not end with Romney's Tuesday night loss.  There are papers to be filed with various federal commissions and bills  to be paid._



imo it's absurd they get credit cards to begin with.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

*Oh, wait, nevermind...

I thought it said "post ERECTION temper tantrums"...*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2012)

lol. does that happen?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 11, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> now, how about we see who doesn't have the creepy obsession driving them to continue this nonsense?



It appears you have the creepy obsession to hunt through month old posts to resurrect. why should anything else stop you?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 11, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> It appears you have the creepy obsession to hunt through month old posts to resurrect. why should anything else stop you?



You choke down DOMS's cock pretty fierce, how creepy is that?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2012)

White People Mourning Romney


----------



## DOMS (Nov 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You choke down DOMS's cock pretty fierce, how creepy is that?



And your cock-sucking of a woman is hilarious.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 11, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And your cock-sucking of a woman is hilarious.



At least what I do isn't gay.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> At least what I do isn't gay.



Hint: if you're trying to cock-suck, it's gay. 

Although I'm told that if you're on the giving side, it's not gay.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 11, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Hint: if you're trying to cock-suck, it's gay.
> 
> Although I'm told that if you're on the giving side, it's not gay.



Going down on a woman isn't gay.  

Being on either end between two guys makes both gay.  That's a fact.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Going down on a woman isn't gay.
> 
> Being on either end between two guys makes both gay.  That's a fact.



Yes, because was being 100% literal...


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You choke down DOMS's cock pretty fierce, how creepy is that?



try not to hurt yourself posting in the big boy section you sissy little bitch. hurting you is your tops job LW


----------



## LAM (Nov 11, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Now this is something you post that rings of truth to me.



I honestly think ST6 was sacrificed because of what they knew.  as the old spy saying goes" 3 can keep a secret if 2 are dead."  one thing is for sure he was a patsy and had nothing to do with the events of 9-11, that was a state sponsored operation.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> I honestly think ST6 was sacrificed because of what they knew.  as the old spy saying goes" 3 can keep a secret if 2 are dead."  one thing is for sure he was a patsy and had nothing to do with the events of 9-11, that was a state sponsored operation.



Somethings are just too good to last I guess. You lost me.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 11, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> try not to hurt yourself posting in the big boy section you sissy little bitch. hurting you is your tops job LW



Need someone to call you a wambulance?  What the hell is that last part supposed to mean?  Your brain suddenly crap out?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 11, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Yes, because was being 100% literal...



Whatever you say.


----------



## Watson (Nov 11, 2012)

Obama and Romney need to post cock pics and we vote accordingly, it would make just as much real world difference anyway.....


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Need someone to call you a wambulance?  What the hell is that last part supposed to mean?  Your brain suddenly crap out?



Top and Bottom dumbass. LW is your DOM you are her SUB.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 12, 2012)

Swiper said:


> *HOW MANY BUSINESSES HAVE ANNOUNCED CLOSINGS OR LAYOFFS SINCE OBAMA WON A SECOND TERM?*
> 
> 
> Do elections have consequences? If you have been paying attention to the financial markets, you might think so. Wall Street has had two horrible days since President Obama won a second term.
> ...


I got laid off last week, WTF.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Top and Bottom dumbass. LW is your DOM you are her SUB.



If you want to be understood try English, dumbass.


----------



## ebn2002 (Nov 12, 2012)

While I did not vote for him he is still my President so no tantrum here.  Congrats LW and others who helped him get elected.  The country will take a different path under him, you just have to react or act accordingly.  Business as usual here.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 12, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> While I did not vote for him he is still my President so no tantrum here.  Congrats LW and others who helped him get elected.  The country will take a different path under him, you just have to react or act accordingly.  Business as usual here.



Level headed post right there.   Very refreshing, good for you.


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> At least what I do isn't gay.


What a profound statement. From a liberal no-less...


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> If you want to be understood try English, dumbass.



Top, bottom and versatile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Care to tell me what language that is written in ?  When you don't understand something at least try and learn.


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 12, 2012)

<----- Had sex with OP


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

LAM said:


> one of the poorest state wants to succeed?  yea good luck with that.  maybe try building a real economy in your state and paying some federal tax dollars so the blue states don't have to pay to educate YOUR CHILDREN.




I dont give a crap about states on what color they are, but I do know for a fact all the republican counties where I live have the highest education and the highest test scores. I can not speak for states across the united states, but our local county politics have more buy in on our education then our states do. So until you break it down to communities do not start saying that blue is the reason for higher education, because they just shows how ignorant you are. If you really want to pull it back why not show test score ratings from republican households to demo households and see which partys children have the highest scores...


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Care to tell me what language that is written in ?  When you don't understand something at least try and learn.





> try not to hurt yourself posting in the big boy section you sissy little bitch. hurting you is your tops job LW



How, exactly, is this English?  With a complete lack of punctuation how is someone supposed to understand you?


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

Is there a forum rule for grammar? should we all take the time to run what we post through a grammar check and make it APA format? Who gives a fuck... Really?


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 12, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Is there a forum rule for grammar? should we all take the time to run what we post through a grammar check and make it APA format? Who gives a fuck... Really?



All posts should be comprehensible at least.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

I have ready very few uncomprehensible posts from vets on this site. Mostly newbs post the bullshit unreadable threads. My spelling is off because I can give two shits to right click it or verify my spelling. My grammar is off because most the time when I type a thread, I am not even looking at what i am typing but have my eyes on our networking watching network traffic.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> How, exactly, is this English?  With a complete lack of punctuation how is someone supposed to understand you?



I'm terribly sorry that you were too stupid to comprehend the last part of one of my previous post. It seems everyone else easily understood what I was saying, but you had difficulty. I will spell it out more plainly so you can follow along in the future.  i'll be sure to use small words, and simple drawings to get my message across to you moving forward.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 12, 2012)

There is no rule that posts must be grammatically correct. But, it is pretty damn hilarious when people make fun of other people's grammar in a post full of grammatical mistakes.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 13, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> I'm terribly sorry that you were too stupid to comprehend the last part of one of my previous post. It seems everyone else easily understood what I was saying, but you had difficulty. I will spell it out more plainly so you can follow along in the future.  i'll be sure to use small words, and simple drawings to get my message across to you moving forward.





> hurting you is your tops job LW



Honestly, you stupid fuck, what kind of English is this?  Were you home schooled by retards or some Asian who speaks engrish?


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Honestly, you stupid fuck, what kind of English is this?  Were you home schooled by retards or some Asian who speaks engrish?



Please see Kelju's post above. Then go climb back under your rock and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 13, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Please see Kelju's post above. Then go climb back under your rock and shut the fuck up.



It finally got through your thick skull that you can't effectively communicate?  Double whammy for you.  You can't communicate or comprehend.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> It finally got through your thick skull that you can't effectively communicate?  Double whammy for you.  You can't communicate or comprehend.



effectively communicate? Are you in the dark country of Africa you dumbass? you are the only fucking moron on here who didn't understand that post. what does that say about you?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 14, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> effectively communicate? Are you in the dark country of Africa you dumbass? you are the only fucking moron on here who didn't understand that post. what does that say about you?



It says nothing about me.  It says you need to go back to school, son.


----------

